# Gulf gigging



## coach (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there any decent chance of finding any flatties on the gulf side this time of year(Jan.)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

They are probably on the reefs and wrecks.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Thing is 99% of the Giggers think they are all gone out to sea and only to return in the Spring.....

That leaves us 1% er Giggers .....they are not all gone you will not find it as productive as the hieght of the season ie: (like shooting Ducks in a barrel) this is where experience and determination come in.

This time of year you will have to layer up on the clothes and be prepaired to get skunked 3 nights out of 5 .

I'm sure you have heard Fish till it hurts then fish some more. This is the case, you may go 4-5 hours seeing not even a bait fish as it appears to be the wasteland.You may even second guess yourself thinking what am i thinking freezing my azz for nothing (I could be home in my warm bed)this may be.... but so-what this is putting your time in- look at it as an oportunity to learn new area's. You may strike gold but probably not._I_ have gotten my biggest Flounder on thecoldest of nights!

A good pair of neoprene gloves and maybe some Brandyis also a plus.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Right now, I'd look for the ones on ice! lol!

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Doh! 

I just Gigged another one.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im not going out there and freeze my ass off just to prove a point but!!!! I have gigged flounder 12 months out of the year here in our area. The flounder that Ihave giggedon the milder nights during Dec, Jan, Feb, are legal but small........If you get a 14 incherit'susually the monster of the night. The winter months usually offer the best water clarity. You can see bottom well out beyond the tips of the piers that in the summer months would not be possible. Im no expert but from what I gather the small flounder "males" do not make the voyage out to the gulf to spawn but remain inshore to offer themselves up to anyone willing to bundle up a little and set there stuborn beliefs asside who think that you can only gigg a flounder on a cold spell in November.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Good observation M/R !!!


----------

